# Netzwerklaufwerk verbinden



## Radeon (4. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich versuche mein Problem mal so zu erklären das es jeder versteht.
Also, ich habe hier eine Batch datei in der folgendes steht:

net use e: \\test011\c

Diese Batch Datei heißt connect.bat und wird per Task Planer bei jedem Systemstart unter dem Benutzer Administrator ausgeführt. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das er dieses Laufwerk e: nicht verbindet. Er führt die Datei zwar aus aber es passiert nichts. Wenn ich mich dann aber einloge und die Datei manuel aufrufe funktioniert alles wunderbar. wisst ihr vielleicht woran das liegen kann? Ich hab nämlich keine Idee wieso das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## IAN (4. April 2005)

Zeig mal das Script dann ist es einfacher.
IAN


----------



## Radeon (4. April 2005)

der genau Inhalt ist:

```
@echo off
net use e: \\test011\c
```
mehr steht da nicht drin.


----------



## uemit1981 (4. April 2005)

Probier doch einfach mal die datei in das Profil des benutzers zu laden wenn du eine domäne hast oder in den autostart des benutzers. Sollte auch gehen


----------



## IAN (4. April 2005)

Gut, ich wollte nur das "Echo" sehen ;-)
Ich kann uemit1981 nur zustimmen.
IAN


----------



## Radeon (4. April 2005)

Das Problem ist das die Datei ausgeführt werden soll wenn kein Benutzer angemeldet ist, also dann wenn der Pc hochgefahren hat und beim Loginbildschirm ist. Das wollte ich eben mit dem Taskplaner lösen mit der Option "Beim Systemstart starten" aber das geht leider nicht


----------

